# LightingTrainer.COM a free stage lighting training web site



## ldsteve

Hello Everyone,

I have begun a new web site in my down time that provides links to many of the free stage lighting training materials available all over the internet. This includes videos, tutorials, PDFs, PowerPoints, Excel Spreadsheets, useful software and much more!

We are doing the work for you so you don't have to try and find all of this for yourself.

Our web site is called LightingTrainer.COM

The site has just begun but rest assured it will grow a lot in the coming weeks.

Have fun learning for free!!

LightingTrainer.COM Home Page


----------



## derekleffew

Welcome to the booth, Steve. We hope you'll stick around and participate in the many and varied discussions here.

Other training/information sites that may be of interest to our members include:
Consoletrainer.com: Training and Resources for Wholehog and Grandma Consoles
STAGELIGHTWIKI

Ask a lot, answer a lot--this site is only as good as its members make it.


----------



## ldsteve

LightingTrainer.COM Home Page

Here is the latest update on LightingTraining.COM

We have just added a tutorial series on Adobe After Effects. There are over 30 videos in this series stepping through the majority of options found in this popular content creation program. You will find this series on the CAD page.

We also added a series for 3D Studio Max that is about 8 videos long but almost 2 hours worth of very good content.

Next will be a Networking 101 series that seems pretty good along with a Cinema 4D series. We will also be adding a lot more to the Wholehog section and we hope to be adding some really great new Vista videos soon. wink

We cleaned up the grandMA DVD series and now it is order and very easy to navigate from clip to clip. We have begun making it a little easier to get around in the site but please let us know if you love or hate any part of it.

That is pretty much the big stuff but you will find some other new items if you look around.

Remember we are doing the work for you so you can enjoy learning for free and on your own time. That is the best thing about training videos, they work around your schedule!

Our web site is called LightingTrainer.COM

Have fun learning for free!!

LightingTrainer.COM Home Page


----------



## NickJones

Be sure to add the new ETC Ion training videos in there! I have been watching them, there are 40 somthing, and pretty good! Bobby Harrel & Bytecraft both have Strand Pallate videos on Youtube,
Nick


----------



## ldsteve

Hey Nick,

You are right the ETC ION is on the docket to be put up this week. We are actually adding quite a few different console series videos along with a bunch of media server stuff, basic electric classes and more networking stuff. I am trying to cover all angles and areas for you guys!

There so much stuff to put up there that this site will just keep getting more and more useful. Certainly worth bookmarking once your there.

Hope you guys enjoy the new LightingTrainer.COM web site, people are literally visiting from all over the world in big numbers so please tell us if there is anything there that you don't like, that you want or that is broken.

Thanks again!!

LightingTrainer.COM Home Page
[email protected]


----------



## ldsteve

LightingTrainer.COM Update:

Just posted in our Spotlight a real cool Sound to Light video by Andrew Voller. I highly recommend checking that out.

We also recently posted a tutorial series for the ETC Ion that is 46 videos long

You will also find newly posted in the ETC section a real well done demo by Sarah Clausen for the new Element lighting console. That is about 10 minutes long.

Another item to look for on the console page is a real well done tutorial series on the Strand Palette line of boards. This series is 39 videos long.

One last one to look for is a great little gem from LDI 1999 which was an 8 minute demo of the infamous Icon M. If you have never seen this one you must watch it if not just for history's sake.

LightingTrainer.COM Home Page


----------



## ldsteve

New Updates at LightingTrainer.COM:

LightingTrainer.COM Home Page


On our console page you can now learn over 10 different lighting consoles

On the Basic page you can learn things like basic programming, intro into DMX, networking intro, and some great videos from the CSL Webinars.

While almost all the videos have been watched at least dozens of times each, our most watched video is on that page, can you guess which one it is? (it has well over 300 views in our first month)

Our Software page is also well underway and you can not only learn about Wysiwyg there (many more viz/CAD tutorials to come) we also have some pretty good tutorials covering content creation. This includes Photoshop, Adobe After Effects and a couple of really long videos on 3D Studio MAX.

We have just made a significant update to the look and feel of the web site. We went to darker backgrounds for better video viewing, especially for the backstage sessions. wink

We will also be growing both the Media Server/Digital Lighting section and the Moving light section will be getting a lot of demo reels broken down by manufacturer and type. We are also offering product review videos and we hope to do some type of comparison series so people can look at them side by side.

Finally the Misc. page is really growing and there are many fun and interesting videos there to watch. At one month old we have well over 25 hours of great training videos for you to watch and now with our new web site in place we will really begin posting much more. Our hosting service Powweb offers unlimited space and we plan on filling it up!!

LightingTrainer.COM is your one stop source for training and support materials for the Stage lighting and Visual Entertainment industry.

This includes training videos, tutorials, manuals and more, plus unbiased product reviews by professionals for professionals! The best part is the entire site is free. It is also presented by the Irwin bothers known for pioneering lighting training for over 20 years.

LightingTrainer.COM Home Page

Steve Irwin
Need information, [email protected]


----------



## ldsteve

Hello Everyone,

Here is your last LightingTrainer.COM update for the year 2009.

LightingTrainer.COM Home Page

We are now well over 20 gigs of training videos and the last time we checked, there was over 50 hours of content to watch and still growing.

But we have just begun a new wave of uploads particularly directed to the Moving Lights page. We have are categorizing types of moving lights and we are adding product links for manuals and other tech info.

Since our last update to you guys we have added a lot of videos including tons of stuff from Apollo, City Theatrical, along with more console training videos. You can now learn 17 consoles!

We have also begun to work with manufacturers to help them make more video content. So starting right away in the New Year you will see the LightingTariner.COM website grow to at least double it's present size.

We promise to keep the site easy to use and as always FREE. There will never be any cost to YOU the visitor to watch any of these stage lighting training videos.

So what's coming up for LightingTrainer.COM???

In 2010 we will be giving you live webcasts from manufacturer facitlites allowing for live training and product demos. Think about it, no need to travel, just let LightingTrainer.COM arrange all the details and you simply show up. If you can't be there, we will have them posted on our site to view later.

We will even be doing live webcasts from real show sites. Following technicians while they work so people can learn what it is like to be in the line of fire. Think of a webcam strapped to an LDs head and we get to watch as he does every part of his day. That is what we are preparing for our visitors.

Did I also mention that it is all FREE and on YOUR schedule!!!

LightingTrainer.COM Home Page

As you can see there is just TOO MUCH to say in one post so we will be back with more updates as soon as the clock strikes midnight to what is sure to be a great YEAR.

Happy Holidays to everyone and be SAFE!!

Steve Irwin
[email protected]
LightingTrainer.COM Home Page
A totally free training web site for the Stage Lighting community


----------



## shiben

I might have missed it, but you NEED some vectorworks resources in the CADD section. Its incredibly common, and my school is going pretty much exclusively VW (and I think some with bigger programs are exclusive) because of the free educational version, so their students are all using the same program as professionals.


----------



## Corvas

I'm new to the theater tech world and could really benefit from a technical dictionary. Mayber there is already one available somewhere but I think regardless it would be a great asset to your training site. thanks for your hard work! 

Corvas
CorvasDesign.com


----------



## Footer

Corvas said:


> I'm new to the theater tech world and could really benefit from a technical dictionary. Mayber there is already one available somewhere but I think regardless it would be a great asset to your training site. thanks for your hard work!
> 
> Corvas
> CorvasDesign.com



CB Wiki - ControlBooth

One of the most complete out there....


----------



## Jackalope

Thanks so much for assembling all of this material, its literally daunting and I wish I would have discovered it sooner (instead of the day before I go back to work for the spring semester) as I would have surely spent mywinter break more productively. I just switched to VW last month after using AutoCAd for the last ten years. I'm starting to get the hang of of it and have managed to create a 3D version of our our new theater space. Are there any good resources for old dogs trying to learn new tricks..i.e tutorials aimed at getting autocad users more familiar with the vectorworks environment?


----------



## ldsteve

Hello Everyone and Happy 2010!

LightingTrainer.COM Home Page

We have been busy at LightingTrainer.COM posting useful training related videos and as always they are entirely FREE!

Recent updates include a brief series posted on our Basic Page regarding Color Theory and an interesting video about Visualizing XYZ Color Space on the Misc Page. Be sure to check out the Capture Polar videos on the CAD Page and we have their training manuals posted there as well.

I also saw your requests for some Vector Works videos and we have begun a section for them on the CAD page as well.

LightingTrainer.COM Home Page

We also posted a nice Laser Holographics video and and a fun Lego Moving Light video. Keep looking and you will find other recently posted items on topics like Networking and much more!

Look for our Live events coming very soon and many other useful items for learning more about stage lighting.

We really appreciate everyone coming to the site and for making your video requests, we love that!
Please don't forget to tell your friends about us and as always thank you to Control Booth for being such a great site too!!

Steve Irwin
LightingTrainer.COM Home Page
A totally free training web site for the Stage Lighting community


----------



## ldsteve

*LightingTrainer.COM update for March 2010*

LightingTrainer.COM update for March 2010

LightingTrainer.COM Home Page

If you haven't been by lately then you will find numerous new videos and other offerings.

We have also begun LiveProductionTV.COM where we are posting the in-house videos that you have requested to be filled.

So please keep letting us know what you want to see and we will respond.

We also have several LIVE on-site video events lined up from some of this years most exciting live events and concerts. We have videos posted right now that have begun this process but there will be many more coming this month and in April!

Coming up next will be ProductionTrainer.COM. On this site we are covering everything involved with the technical side of the live event industry.

We want to thank everyone for visiting and please keep telling your friends about us as well. LightingTrainienr.COM is very close to passing the 15,000 embedded videos so keep watching!

LightingTrainer.COM Home Page

Sincerely,

Steve Irwin
[email protected]


----------



## derekleffew

*Re: LightingTrainer.COM update for March 2010*

Note that ldsteve has posted on another forum that LightingTrainer.COM Home Page will be going down at the end of the month. So visit and collect all the information you can in the next few days.


----------

